

How I learned to become a failure - don_neufeld
https://medium.com/lets-make-things-1/f140cda815eb

======
colemorrison
A really easy way to get clients okay with the iterative failure model is to
charge a fixed price. This takes the "hourly" nuance out of the deal and
allows you to make the rapid failures with a much smaller "rolling eyes"
client.

Of course, adapting this model puts more risk on you as the designer -
however, if you get good at it, you can finish projects in a much smaller time
frame and technically skyrocket your "hourly" rate.

This is how I would always approach clients - 1 price to get want you want,
fuck ups are on me. And the reason I would word it like that is for one very
PRIME reason:

Most clients don't understand the value of the iterative failure.

------
jroseattle
"What designers need more than anything is an environment where it’s safe to
try things out."

Yep, except when you're a consultant/contractor/freelance. You can certainly
spend the time, just don't expect to be compensated for it.

And therein lies the rub -- anyone willing to allow a designer to work in such
a manner cares about design, and quite often isn't interested in outsourcing
that to the lone-wolf. They may do that with a firm, or have their own in-
house talent, but rare is the situation where a client is willing to
accommodate perpetual iteration from a contractor while burning hours.

~~~
orangethirty
I also think that such consultant/contractor/freelancer is a rare find. Most I
have crossed paths with are only focused on doing exactly what they are paid
for. Very few ever go the extra mile. That's why I never have a problem
getting work. My aim is to always do something extra. Even if its documenting
the project properly (something that few ever do). I have only worked with a
company that lets me go the extra mile. The one I'm currently at.

------
stevewillows
Like others have said, this is why I moved away from hourly rates and into
project pricing. Taking the Clock off the table and being realistic about
expectations has allowed for more freedom and experimentation.

*edit for a sloppy typo

~~~
jaggederest
In my experience if you sell it right people are fine with hourly pricing and
an iterative model. "Quit whenever you want, we deliver usefully every time we
bill you"

They want to see change as it happens, and eventually have that 'aha' moment
where they realize they'd never have gotten from here to there if they hadn't
gone through the middle part.

